# architect in cork



## jmsm (13 Jan 2010)

Hi I am looking to carry out a significant renovation on a approximately 50 year old semi-detached house. I think that we would benefit from the input and advice of an architect
If anyone has used someone for this type of work in cork could they give me a name please
thanks very much


----------



## onq (14 Jan 2010)

I was leaving this because I had no-one to recommend to you.
There must be some sort of dearth of architects in Cork at the moment.

I responded to another thread by a guy in west cork either here or on Boards.ie
I'll give you the same advice: choose an architect for his designs, for his built work, for how well you get on and for how well he's been recommended.
Don't choose him/her for the location of the office or where they're from.

For example, we're based in Dublin and our last design and planning permission was for a job in Donegal.
A job which two local guys had tried and failed to get permission for.
<we just like attempting tricky plannign applications >

I have to say I'm quietly astonished that neither you not yer man had any recommendations yet - mebbee they'er all off ski-ing 

ONQ.

[broken link removed]


----------



## RKQ (15 Jan 2010)

onq said:


> I'll give you the same advice: choose an architect for *his designs, for his built work, for how well you get on and for how well he's been recommended.*
> Don't choose him/her for the location of the office or where they're from.


 
+1 I'd agree, good advice.
Reputation is important and you can't beat a personal referral.


----------



## Shirazman (29 Jan 2010)

Colin Yelland might be worth talking to.    

I haven't used him and have no connections with him, but I've seen some of his work which was good - plus he's a pleasant person to deal with.   

Yelland Architects, Endsleigh Lodge, Douglas Road, Cork, Co Cork, Ireland
tel: +353 (0)21 4290984   fax: +353 (0)21 4291510


----------



## rmdt (10 Mar 2010)

I used Waterman Consulting Engineers for our selfbuild.  Highly recommend.  John O'Connor was the actual engineer we were dealing with, but we also dealt with a few others in there on little things and they were all very good.


----------

